# vivarium Review RECS



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have had my two vivs for over three weeks and thought it time to review them especially as most have not received their goods.

I'm not going to get into open warfare over the owner and the past I'll just simply and factually review the vivs as they are.

As in the other review I'll do it simply.



From *order* to delivery was frankly a nightmare (enough said?)
*Packaging* was good though the failure to secure the glass sheets prior to putting them in their respective cardboard box meant that the panels slid around alarmingly during the journey home.
*Finish* is rather poor and not to the standard that any shop would be happy to sell. Instead of being a"baked" type finish they have been sprayed with paint so I do not know how this will last.
*Seams* are obvious and uneven.
*Smell* took two weeks to start going away and was so strong that there is no way anyone would happily put in animals for fear of them being overcome.
*Heat* made the smell worse
*Insulation* appears totally absent and not how they were described to me at the point of order.
Over *quality* is lacking.
*Value* as they are is probably fair at best.
Aftercare..... Ive not spoken to the builder since I picked them up so its unfair to comment
I'm sorry to say overall I would not buy again


----------



## maddy (Aug 20, 2008)

not good... got any pickys, showing all bits.?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

maddy said:


> not good... got any pickys, showing all bits.?


I'll get some up tonight


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Hate to say this but if the surface is painted, then it isn't going to stay on there for very long.
Fibreglass mouldings always have a finished and an unfinished side. The finished side should be a gel coat that provides the colour and the smooth and hardwearing surface for cleaning.
These are where the skills of mould making come into play. Designing moulds that come apart in a manner that doesn't leave nasty seams on view and that provides the smooth surface where you want it.
The unfinished side is usually the surface of the fibreglass matting and is much rougher.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Images of RECS/Cobra Vivs*

As requested here are some shots of the vivs obtained eventually from RECS.

They have been badged as Cobra Vivs.

Image 1 shows the finished article in my unfinished hot room.









Image two showing vent at rear with an example of finish and seeming to show no internal insulation which was supposed to be part of his design.









Image 3 show the external finish which is sprayed black rather than gell finish as the inter does have. This image also shows the rather poor finish where the different sections are glued together.









This final image shows the interior of the viv and shows it has been finished correctly though the jointing is in my opinion mediocre.









Well there you are.


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Well worth the wait then:whistling2:


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks for the review. So not only is it poor customer service its also looking like a poor quality product. I guess I will give RECS/Cobra Vivs a miss.:whistling2:


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks quite good from a distance, close up though they really do look crap. 

You mentioned the lack of insulation, are they struggling to keep a suitable temp?


----------



## maddy (Aug 20, 2008)

Argh..... they do look good from a distance. but the joins are bad. is the interior painted too ?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

abandonallhope said:


> Looks quite good from a distance, close up though they really do look crap.
> 
> You mentioned the lack of insulation, are they struggling to keep a suitable temp?


My room is quite warm so I've not notices any problem.

Maddy...The interior finish is as is should be with no paint.


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

To be honest with the finish quality id argue there not fit for purpose and do not meet the claims of high quality made by him so id be seeking a full refund (yep it will take a while but he deserves everything coming his way).


----------

